# ND has nothing for Minn except hunting



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

Some Minn genious on another forum said lets boycott ND - what do they export to us anyway :roll: :******: In looking for a answer I found this

http://www.fedstats.gov/mapstats/more.data/38000.html

Look under Energy & Enviromental http://www.census.gov/prod/3/98pubs/ndfhw698.pdf

I told the Joker I sure see lots of coal trains & Grain trucks & trains & high voltage power lines headed your way :roll: :******:



> goose_caller
> Elite Refuge Member
> 
> Registered: Sep 2002
> ...


http://www.refugeforums.com/refuge/show ... did=216419


----------



## james s melson (Aug 19, 2003)

In MN they spell it GENIUS..........genius.


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

eace: Not


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

I'm your "Huckleberry", I know, lets have a spelling contest. 8)


----------



## Dano2 (Oct 8, 2002)

Wheres the teacher :lol:


----------



## goose_killer90 (Jan 16, 2004)

Even if minnesota boycots hunting here it would only make it better for us more land to hunt for us  And i highly doubt that all minnesota hunters would stop coming anyway there is a lot that come over here. And our state wouldnt be empty we still have 47 more states to get what we need if we run out.


----------



## mntrapper (Mar 11, 2004)

hey if some of them want to boycott ND that is fine but they will be replaced right away by someone else form MN like me who has not been there before.

One other thing you guys do for us here in MN is you supply I am going to say 90 persent or more of our electricity.

Frankly there are just alot of dumb people out there saying dumb things both from MN and ND. I think most Mn really do not care what happens they will still go hunting in ND because you guys tend to have more ducks there then here and they just want to go out a few times and shoot their limits with out having to do alot of work like you have to do in MN to shoot a limit.


----------



## tumblebuck (Feb 17, 2004)

It sure can't be the women!! :wink:

Now, now....I almost married a North Dakota gal, but her parents didn't own any hunting land :lol:


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

Here is another Gem ---Post em up if you find them

http://www.refugeforums.com/refuge/show ... did=217247



> dkhntr
> Elite Refuge Member
> 
> Registered: Aug 2000
> ...


----------



## goose_killer90 (Jan 16, 2004)

North dakota farmers do a heck of alot more work over here then most ppl that live in Min. If they say that we are lazy id like to see them come out here during calving season.


----------



## gooseman14 (Mar 14, 2004)

i dont really care muc habout this whole situation

Gooseman :fro:


----------

